# Which is best BFD 1124P or SMS-1



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I hope this is the proper place to ask this , I was wondering and would like your thought`s on if the BFD 1124P (behringer feedback destroyer) is a better option then the velodyne SMS-1, I`m thinking yes because you have more control thou it`s more labor intensive , I know the SMS-1 is specifically for a sub and the BFD is not , but still wouldn`t you get better results with the BFD ?also it costs less to boot , any input is greatly appreciated , ,also sorry if this has been asked before , but I could not find any that answered this question .


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry , but I just found my answer I guess I just needed to look a little harder ,( I forgot to turn the page) , Duh !!!


----------

